# هندسة ميكانيكية vs هندسة ميكاترونكس ساعدوني



## gamorah (3 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسين يا حلوين ​ 
كيف الحال ؟​ 
اتمنى جدا انكم تساعدوني​ 
أنا اخوكم ابغى ادخل هندسة ميكانيكية وسؤالي هو :​ 
ما هو مستقبل الهندسة الميكانيكية أمام الميكاترونكس ؟​ 
هل راح تتلاشى الهندسة الميكانيكية امام الميكاترونكس ؟ ام هما غير مترابطين ؟​ 
لأني خايف اخش هندسة ميكانيكية واتخرج ومحد يرضى بي :80:​ 
اتمنى تساعدوني

ملاحظة : لا تستغربوا من اسمي تراه حساب قريبتي وما اكتشفت اني داخل المنتدى باسمها الا بعد ما وضعت الموضوع xd​


----------



## zamalkawi (4 يونيو 2011)

كلاهما جيد
المهم ماذا تريد أنت


----------



## Ali alYacoub (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
من ناحية العمل الميكاترونكس افضل لان الميكاترونكس يستطيع ان يعمل معظم اعمال مهندس الميكانيك
و الاهم هي الرغبة الشخصية 
مهندس الميكاترونكس يجب ان يعرف اساسيات الميكانيك بشكل جيد
للمزيد
http://mechatronicsengineering.webs.com/

http://www.freewebs.com/mechatronicsengineering/apps/videos/videos/show/13605638-mechatronics


----------



## gamorah (5 يونيو 2011)

اخواني جزاكم الله خير لكن ما جاوبتوني ذكرت في الاعلى اني رغبتي هي الميكانيك

لكن اخاف قيمة مهندس الميكانيك راح تنخفض امام مهندس الميكاترونكس صح ؟ ولا انا غلطان ؟


----------



## zamalkawi (5 يونيو 2011)

أخي، قلت لك أن كليهما جيد، ورغبتك هي الفيصل
ولا أظن أن الاحتياج للميكانيكا سيقل في المستقبل القريب
ولكن بالتأكيد المعرفة المطلوبة من مهندس الميكانيكا العادي هذه الأيام تختلف عن المعرفة التي كانت مطلوبة منه منذ 10 أو 15 عاما
فمهندس الميكانيكا العادي (وليس الميكاترونيك) مطلوب منه إجادة مهارات في الحاسب الآلي، وربما في نظم الأتمتة
فحتى لو لم يعمل بنفسه في مجال الأتمتة automation فالأتمته موجودة في كل شيء الآن، في خطوط الإنتاج، في الماكينات، في محطات توليد الطاقة، في التبريد والتكييف، وبالتالي فمعرفة أسس هذه الأشياء مطلوبة، حتى لو لم تكن ميكاترونكس
هذا هو ما يحضرني الآن، الحاسب الآلي والأتمتة، ولكن ربما توجد أشياء أخرى
أكرر، ليس معنى هذا أن الطلب على الميكانيكا سيقل، ولكنه يعني مزيدا من التحديات لمهندس الميكانيكا ليلم بمعارف إضافية، وليس معنى أن الميكاترونكس يدرس هذه الأشياء أنه سيكون أفضل من مهندس الميكانيكا، فعادة لا يدرس مهندس الميكاترونكس الميكانيكا بتعمق
على كل حال أظن أنه في بلادنا درجة التخصص والتعمق المطلوبة عادة لا تكون عالية، وبالتالي من الممكن أن يكون مهندسون من عدة تخصصات مناسبين لنفس الوظيفة
لذا فرغبتك الشخصية هي المحك الذي يجب أن تختار على أساسه


----------



## Elyas.f (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكووور جدا جدا اخي من جد ريحتني

ومعليييه تأخرت عن الرد حصلت لي ظروف  تشكر حبيبي


----------



## M.E (1 يوليو 2011)

من واقع تجربه اشوف فرص الهندسه الميكانيكيه اكثر ،،، لكن الميكاترونكس ( اذا كانت هي نفسها مهندس انسترومنت ) فأنت مميز ونادر ،،،

في الشركه نتعب حتى نجد مهندس انسترومنت فنقوم ناخد مهندس كهربائي ونأهله بالدورات حتى يصير مهندس انسترومنت لكن المهندس الميكانيكي الحاجه له اكثر و السوق مليان من مهندسي الميكانيكا ،،،

وشكرا


----------

